# Rally exemption certificate



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There are lots of threads regarding a lack of communication from the new owners, my question is: MHF holds many rallies each year, these can only be held under the authority of an Exemption Certificate. The certificate will have been issued to the old owners and backed by their liability insurance. Do the new owners hold a current exemption certificate and insurance in their own name?
If they do not then any rally would be illegal unless it is held on a licensed caravan site.
I do not believe that the exemption certificate can be transferred between owners.
Gerry


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

GerryD said:


> There are lots of threads regarding a lack of communication from the new owners, my question is: MHF holds many rallies each year, these can only be held under the authority of an Exemption Certificate. The certificate will have been issued to the old owners and backed by their liability insurance. Do the new owners hold a current exemption certificate and insurance in their own name?
> If they do not then any rally would be illegal unless it is held on a licensed caravan site.
> I do not believe that the exemption certificate can be transferred between owners.
> Gerry


Hi
The Certificates are in the name of the rally group,the insurance is in the name of the rally group,we are separate from MHF we rally under the banner of MHF RAlly group,I have the insurance,as treasurer of the rally group it is one of my responsibilities to renew the insurance yearly.
scottie


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

scottie said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > There are lots of threads regarding a lack of communication from the new owners, my question is: MHF holds many rallies each year, these can only be held under the authority of an Exemption Certificate. The certificate will have been issued to the old owners and backed by their liability insurance. Do the new owners hold a current exemption certificate and insurance in their own name?
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up. At least the new owners can't get hold of that.
Gerry


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Read this post Gerry, all will be revealed.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1739057.html#1739057

The fate of the rally group is in the control of the rally group itself.


----------

